# Passing large blood clots at 12 weeks pregnant - help!



## wildcat

I had my 12 week scan yesterday (12+4) and everything was deemed to be ok with the baby (who is 66mm and dated at 13+2!).

My problem is that I've had 3 red bleeds in the last week, and last night when I went for a wee I passed a rather large clot of what I think was blood - it was approx 2 inches squeare in size - somewhat alarming!

What I'd like to know is, what is this clot likely to be? I'm worried of course that it's part of the placenta, or is it more likely to be a build up of uterine lining? 

Thank you.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

It's hard to say without seeing it, but you need to get seen as quickly as possible, as large clots are of concern.  Give your emergency gp a ring if you haven't already, and ask to be sen.  They will probably refer you to a gynae assessment unit.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## wildcat

Thanks Emily - My midwife has booked me for another scan tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping all is OK. It's all very scary this being pregnant! I thought getting pregnant was the hard part!


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I will be thinking of you, let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## wildcat

Hi Emily

Just a folloow up to let you and other readers know what happened today. 

I went for another scan at the EPU and bubs is fine! they said that the clot was likely to be a pooling of blood where I was perhaps lead down (I've been resting a lot on the sofa since the start of the bleeding a week ago as instructed!).

Thankfully the bleeding is not in the area where the baby is and be/she is just fine bouncing away in the sac! 

I am so relieved - this is such a scary time. 

Thank you SO MUCH for your support - you do a wonderful job on here, what would we do without you?? xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

That's wonderful news!!!  I'm really releived for you.  I must admit, I was quite concerned when you posted yesterday, but that is really good news!

Now make sure you behave for the rest of your pregnancy!!


----------



## wildcat

I'll do my best - I'm not sure my body will isten though! I'm lucky I'm not working right now (self employed and taking time out) so I can take it easy, but my body seems to do what it wants and it's not always complying with my wishes!

Thanks again


----------



## Pilchardcat

Wildcat, that's great news   Rest easy and hope the remainder of your pregnancy is worry free and you can enjoy it 

Amanda x


----------



## wildcat

I am posting back on this thread as I'm now at 16 weeks and STILL bleeding! I've had a few scans and all seems ok with the baby but last night it got heavier ad the clots are back.  

I'm going to get another scan on Monday at the EPU and see a consultant on Wednesday but I'm still worried that this much bleeding and for this long can't be good.

I counted the days - I've been bleeding now for 32 days! Have you ever had other ladies who have experienced the same and been ok?


----------



## oink

Hi, some ladies I know have bled on and off throughout their pregnancy and have continued their pregnancy to full term. I'm sure you know that there are different stories than that but as your baby has held on for this long hopefully he/she is strong enough to carry on to term.

I know you want a definate answer, as I would too but I'm sure you know some things can't be predicted.

I'm sorry not to be able to tell you that everything will be fine but as long as you follow the advice given to you by your midwife and doctors, you can't do any more. You are providing your baby with a lovely environment to live in and I really do hope that everything is fine.

Take care x


----------



## wildcat

45 days and still bleeding!

I just wanted to give an update to this thread as a help to any other ladies who may experience similar things as this has truely been a pain so far!

Between 16 and 17 weeks I was admitted to the maternity ward on 3 times that week due to the heavy bleeding, it seems I have low lying placenta which the doctors (and myself!) hope will move up as the uterus grows. 

So if there are any ladies out there experiencing similar symptoms - don't be too alarmed - my baby is ok in there still!!


----------



## oink

Wildcat I am so pleased for you! I know it must still be scary for you but your little bundle is fine.

Placentas have a lot to answer for!! I too hope that it moves up and out of the way soon

Take care x


----------

